# My First ED aka "The Epic Automotive Experience" 2K+ Photos Thread



## jjcruiser (Aug 18, 2008)

Subscribing to this thread!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

*DAY 3*



1JDM911 said:


> *April 3rd (Thursday) - Doing a same day trip to Austria from Munich leaving from Central Station @ 8:30am, back in Munich by 7pm, rest early again after dinner.*


As planned, but instead of meeting up @ 8:30am by the local-tour office inside the train station, it was actually 9am meet up and then hop on the train at 9:15am for a departure orginally was supposed to be at 9:30am, yet didn't take off till 9:45am; anyways, here we were at the Central Station:




























While on the moving train, beautiful scenery like this was left and right, every few minutes it would be another great photo spot:










Arriving at Salzburg in Austria after 2hrs of train ride at around 11:45am, our group took a bus together (btw, all train/bus fairs were all part of the 75 euro/person guided tour) and here we are after the short bus trip to destination from the train station:



















Passing through this park, and by foot we arrived at the location where "Sound of Music" was filmed:

















































































































































Something about the origin of the puppet show:










After a good 30~45 minutes roaming, we made our way through more town streets:



















Here we are, around the 1pm mark, to cross this peds-only bridge, full of lockers with names of lovers and couples, I didn't take a picture of the bridge itself, but the view from it was a sight to see; and through the bridge, we arrive at the old town Salzburg:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here we are, old town Salzburg, this is a place where you definitely do not want to drive through, as most of the streets are peds-only:























































Here, in a little alley way, you'd find the local's favorite sausage/hotdog, or "bosna", for just $3.40 each, #1 is what they're known for, but #2 is the local's favorite, although #3 & #4 are very good too; it's so good I've got the one that comes in two, you'll know what I'm talking about when you're there:



















Moving along, as we are on a mission to discover the home of Mozart:



















Very interesting water-fountain I found, with some type of draining system behind it:



















Moving along:



















More scenery from this little town:



















Here's the factory for the "original" Mozart-ball, not the fake red kind, but the silver/blue type:










and here is where you can buy them at:










carry on with the trip on foot:































































































































After passing through this Catholic grave yard, our guided tour has came to an end, at around 2pm, then from here we have till 4:45pm of free roam before we have to hop on a 5pm bus back to the local train station for a train departuring around 5:30pm to head back to Munich:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

So since we were at the top of the hill already geographically, we decided to the top of the castle first and find our way back to the bottom:














































The view you'd find from the castle looking down:














































As we worked our way back down, got to take a few nice photos near the land marks we missed earlier:










Great ice creams they've got in this town I must say:










One place I regret not going (because I didn't find out till afterwards), is the Redbull Hanger #7; but instead, we found the Redbull World, just a gift shop:




























*THIS* however, would be what the Redbull Hanger looks like if we made it there... 

On our last stop before heading back to Munich, we stopped by this one place at the bottom floor of a famous hotel (Vienna?), that serves a well known Chocolate cake, I really have to ask my gf again what it's called, but here it is:










and here is what the back of that hotel looked like:










4:45pm was up, and we took the 5:30pm train ride back to Munich, arrived back at the Munich Central Station around 7:30pm, had a dinner with a couple we met at the BMW factory tour the day before, and then back to the room for an early rest.

*Up Next: DAY 4, visiting the Audi Forum @ Ingostadt, as we make our way to Dresden!* :bigpimp:


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice. I've never made it to Audi forum so I'm looking forward to that.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

In my book Bosna is the best of the Wurst. You are so very lucky to find that stand open. In probably close to twenty-five trips to Salzburg over the past 30 years I'd say they were closed 80% of the time. The good news is that there's a new competitor in town, just off to the left of Mozart's House on Getreidegasse - even cheaper and they have a couple of seats in their narrow little shop.


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

*DAY 4*



1JDM911 said:


> *April 4th (Friday) - Visiting Audi Museum on the way to Dresden, a 3.5hrs drive from google map, hopefully we won't get lost LOL! Then spending the night at Dresden.*


After a few nights of jet lags, we were finally able to sleep through the night... at least till 6am, freshen up and had breakfast by 7am, got back to the room to gather our things and checked out before 9am. FINALLY, took the car out for a real drive, as we went one hour North of Munich to arrive at the Audi Forum/Museum by Ingolstadt:




























Before going into the Forum like an Audi owner-to-be would do his "European Delivery", we decided to check out the museum first as we enter the lobby:



















As the start of the museum tour is from the top, while taking the elevator, it makes you feel like you're going back in time, a pretty neat feature we later discover something similar at the Mercedes Museum:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

And here we go:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

a part of the museum sits this rotisserie-style of rotating display system, going at a very slow speed; it's also something you'd find to display die-cast models at the gift store here, as well as @ ABT GmbH later:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

moving along:































































































































things are getting more interesting as we walk from the top floor back down toward the ground floor:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

my personal favorite...




























and this floor continues with more and more modern/performance oriented displays:








































































































































hidden display cases that you'd have to pull it out from a drawer/cabin:





































going down the stairs as we move toward the ground floor (lobby is actually a floor below ground, so this next floor is technically the ground floor, connected with the gift shop):


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

a floor full of TT's, say it with me, TT's!!! 


























































































































































before heading to the gift shop, we notice this wall full of die-cast, that covers every (or nearly every) single model Audi ever made... and there were more motorcycles on the top:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

and if you like 1:43 scale die-cast the way i do...















































































































































































































































































and about another 50 yrs to go...


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

20 more years to go...


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Up next: *DAY 4 continues* with Audi @ Ingolstadt, going from the Museum to the gift shop and then the Forum!


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

here comes my favorite part, get to take a piece, or two, of the museum home with me, a la gift shop:





























































































































































































































































then it was time for lunch, the fine dinning area wasn't going to open till 6pm, so we had to settle for the cafeteria food, which was much better than our expectation:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

after that, we head upstair onto the Audi Forum, and check out the place where Audi owners do their version of the "European Delivery", and the gift shop of the Forum:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

outside the Forum, is an open lot for the new owners to take their cars and take group photos, some pretty nicely packaged & well-option'ed out vehicles I must say:









































































we also took a few more steps deeper into the factory lot, and found their e-Tron displays:




































































































and that's pretty much it as far as *DAY 4* went:










after the Audi Forum/Museum in Ingolstadt, we head North East for another 3~3.5hrs of driving and arrived at Dresden to spend the night.

*Up Next: DAY 5* of more interesting sight seeing & museums from the historical town of Dresden!


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gluhwein said:


> In my book Bosna is the best of the Wurst. You are so very lucky to find that stand open. In probably close to twenty-five trips to Salzburg over the past 30 years I'd say they were closed 80% of the time. The good news is that there's a new competitor in town, just off to the left of Mozart's House on Getreidegasse - even cheaper and they have a couple of seats in their narrow little shop.


oh man we had no idea! would have ate more if we knew it's not open for biz that often hahaha! and i will have to look for that other spot next time when i visit on my 2017 ED! :thumbup:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

SJAPoc said:


> Whomever ever said that Bimmerfest members didn't have class obviously never met our friend "jtuds!" The blonde chick... Def tried to bang her??? Wow  Missed that one on the first run. Too busy looking at Audi stuff


I'm subscribed to the "jtuds report" on his next European Bang... I meant, Delivery. :angel:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

wmo168 said:


> Ok okok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More to come soon, just finished uploading the rest of the pics on the net, will be putting them on here when I'm back on the keyboard/mouse.


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Day 8 Evening/b]: Motorworld Stuttgart

After ending the day with much epicness at the Porsche museum, we were able to make our way out to what I called, an European-indoor version of Cars & Coffee venue, a place that is known to the locals- "Motorworld". :thumbup:

There were quite a lot of gems here, so I'll let the pictures do the talking:










Inside Motorworld, individuals are able to rent or sub-lease units to display their collection as well hosting private auction, and they are also able to make certain "trades" with other collectors:

















































































































































Besides the vehicles display & open-ended storage units, there were also retail fronts of bunch of other goodies...










... as well as an in-house McLaren dealership, displaying the latest 650S Spider:










moving along:


































































































*


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

going onto the upper floor...














































to my surprise, Diecast vendor "Spark" has a store-front here as well, and they've got their sponsored Pcar on display outside the shop:










there's also the fine-dining area, available for private party catering:










some furniture goodies...









































































moving along...









































































a nice meeting they provide for their tenants...










some cool memorabilia were also on display...


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

back down to the bottom floor, next to the in-house beergarden, which has some collection being sold by in-house vendors & restoration specialists:












































































































































































and that, concludes our DAY 8 schedule, as we drink our night away...










*Up Next: DAY 9* - AMG Affalterbach private factory tour! :bigpimp:


----------



## 1JDM911 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gluhwein said:


> I'll be happy to let her know when I do my European Delivery. I'm sure she'll be thrilled to have made your list.


:rofl:


----------

